# Bowel movements?



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

How often should puppies have them?Is it once a day or twice or every other?
Since Duncan has been on his meds and chicken/rice(started Wed) he has only had a BM on Friday and then again on Sunday.Is this normal?
I called the vet and they said b/c of the meds and his diet this is in fact normal.He is drinking water and going peepee normally and his urine is clear.I am just a little bit worried that he doesn't end up being constipated.
Thanks all.
Dot


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like Duncan is a little constipated. Has he gone yet today?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You were treating Duncan for diarrhea, right? That means he started with a totally cleaned out intestinal tract. You wanted the poops to slow. I think he will even out once he starts back on dog food.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

No he hasn't gone today and like I said before I'm a little worried.Should I be doing anything??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the rice is going to bind him up for sure. It could be part of the problem. My vet recommended sprinkling about 1 tsp of metamucil in their food and by the next day - they would go. Call the vet & ask if they think that might help. considering my puppies pooped 5-6 times a day at first, count your lucky stars!! But be prepared, once he is better - Watch out! 

Make sure he is drinking a lot of water!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In addition to making sure he has a lot of water available, have you taken him for a walk this morning? If not, grab his leash and a poop bag and get him moving. Sometimes that will help things get moving internally.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Even though I am going to the vet tomorrow with Duncan for a recheck I had to call them today just to put my mind at ease.
Yes it's OK that Duncan hasn't really gone poops.If she checks out OK tomorrow(which I sure do hope he does)I will start mixing his puppy food with his chicken/rice so then he'll probably start going.
Yes,he goes out several times a day and runs like crazy around our backyard and then he comes in and takes a nap.
When my kids come home from school they really play hard!!! 
Thanks all for putting up with little neurotic me!!
Dot


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dot, what are you crazy - you are NOT neurotic!! We all are all the same way with out babies & our furry babies!! Glad they feel all is ok.
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dot - if my dogs ever get constipated, I add a little bit of psyllium husks (it's like metamusil, only better) to their food and problem solved.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't realize you can give them fruits while they are this young.We had a BM this am,HOORAY!! Off I go to the vets this am to get him rechecked.I will keep you all updated on his visit.
Dot


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Isn't it funny what makes us happy - BM's


----------



## Oreo55 (May 22, 2007)

Oreo is 8 1/2 weeks old and he goes about four times per day. We feed him 1/2 cup of Canidae dog food three times a day. His poops are perfect if pour some warm water into the food, let it sit out for a couple of minutes (so it can cool), and sift the water out when his food is mushy. He really likes it.

Hope that helps. eace:


----------

